# A vintage glimpse.....



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Still mastering the new computer, so new pictures are in the pipeline, but here's some scanned pictures showing our property in the 1960s 1970s and the 1980s as provided by photos.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Getting it now.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Another shot looking North as well as a photo of the cabin taken last year.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Heres a bathroom I built.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a photo of our pasture around 1980. The creek is in the distance and down a small hill. Today it is a forest.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Peeling the logs for the house I'm living in today. The small cabin pictured at the top of the page is in the background beyond the trees.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking out toward the field from the same spot as the other photo was taken from 30 years ago. Notice a difference?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Great photographs!

Fond memories of living without electricity or was it too tough with those North winters?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

More pictures of the kids!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kau said:


> Great photographs!
> 
> Fond memories of living without electricity or was it too tough with those North winters?


It was actually fun. We bought a battery TV when I was around 12, but we mostly listened to the radio or CB at the kitchen table. The floor boards were hand hewn and had large cracks in between and no isulation to speak of. In the spring, we'd get lots of bumble bees coming through the floor, and in the winter, the dogs water bowl would freeze solid on the floor. We lived by the wood stove! We had a claw foot bath tub out on the porch and bath with water heated on the woodstove, out under the stars, even when it was 20 or 30 below zero outside.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

That's awesome. I grew up quasi rural, nothing like that.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Frankly Dugout, it even astounds me after all these years, the rich history and connection I have to the place. Every ditch water line, even the septic and backfilling the house foundation was done by hand. Me and my dad built a stone root cellar that stands to this day! We paid the place off in October, and it truly feels great to own the place outright now. Dugout, did you see the creek pictures?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

You know my Grandparents didn,t have indoor plumbing until they were in their 60s. I never undersood why pepole had magizenes in the bath room. In the winter it didn,t take long to take care of bussiness and you did your reading in the house.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Some of my best reading has been done in the bathroom!


----------



## TeamGreen (May 18, 2009)

Amazing pictures.. Thanks for sharing.. Your one lucky fella to be living on the same place as you did when you where young.. Congrats on having it paid off also..


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*pictures*

Awesome pictures, makes me think back to those days too, things seemed much simpler back then. I can remember waking in the mornings when I was young and there would be fine snow on the bed quilt that had blown through or around the windows in the old house I was raised in.
Everything smelled better, looked brighter and tasted better, my kids have no idea about any of this....dieselman.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I hear you! As a kid back then I hauled water and firewood into the house every day, even in the summer, for the wood cook stove, filling the kerosene lamps, milking our cow and feeding the chickens and hogs blah blah blah.......Now, kids revolve around smart phones. We used to sit around listening to the radio, untill I was about 13, when my dad bought a battery powered tv. I have a bunch of 8mm movies of our place back in the day. It amazes me that we ever lived like that, but then so did many other families in our area then too. They've run a lot of power lines here in the last decade.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*old days*

Used to have to carry firewood, milk four cows (with dads help) clean barn etc. We got power in the mid 50s man what a treat! no inside plumbing, and melted snow when the cistern went dry. Was a pain back then but I think it added much needed character to my life and to tell the truth I enjoyed the simplicity of it all.
The smell of the barn,the horse we used to clean the barn,wood smoke from the chimmeny and a hot meal for dinner, will never forget it.....dieselman.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I so here you! It makes me laugh when the power goes out and people friggin' panick, like my wife. We lost power here for about 6 hours recently, and she was chewing the enamel off her teeth. I just kicked back by the fire, and took a nap! Just embedded in my fiber I suppose, but I just revert right on back to those days. Power is great, don't get me wrong, and in fact my lifelong friend and his parents to this day, still have no power. They are on house number 4 in the same spot! First house was burned down by an old timer who thought that there were too many newcomers in the valley, this was in 1970. Second house burned down on account of a chimney fire. House number three was built from mill ends, but is falling down because it was poorly built, with a bad foundation, and house number 4 is a trailer house now. They have a hand dug well.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We had a Ford 8 N, some John Deere model, for a short period of time, then our last tractor was this Case, though I don't remember the model. It had a snowplow on the front that was fairly worthless, so my dad fabbed a boom on it for lifting and transporting many of the logs used in our log home that I live in to this day. Anyone recognize what model Case this was?


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*tractor*

that is a va case,i am just starting to restore one i purchased this past summer.........dieselman.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great tractors. I almost flipped that one over pulling a stump from the yard about 30 years ago. Me and my dad rebuilt the 3 point hitch on it and did a lot of work with it together. Wish I still had it.


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Too cool!....Wonderful. We are the same age. I was born at 1970.

I remembered the past, when I look at the photos.

I have 4 dogs. So how many children you have?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TALHA said:


> Too cool!....Wonderful. We are the same age. I was born at 1970.
> 
> I remembered the past, when I look at the photos.
> 
> I have 4 dogs. So how many children you have?


My lifelong friend was born in 1970. I'm 4 years older. He too, has been in the same home for his whole entire life. We have 5 dogs who are considered or kids too! :lmao:


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> My best friend, Kyle, was born in 1970 also! He too, has been in the same home for his whole entire life. We have 5 dogs who are considered or kids too! :lmao:


Translation error maybe.....:lmao:

Sorry!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Let's try that again..... No kids. 5 dogs. But we love them as if they were our kids!


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok I see now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Left to right, we have Cricket, Cooper, Billy....crickets brother, Bonnie and Bentley..... the mother and father of Cricket and Billy!


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice dogs. Seem to be educated.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Only in matters of love!:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Removed the two sides from the cabin and snapped a few pictures today. Here's one of them...... We had about 3 feet of snow then it warmed up and rained. The day I snapped this shot, two days ago, it was 3 degrees out.


----------

